# Grizzly 8" Sharpener.



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone have one of the *Grizzly* 8" sharpeners?:confused1:? If so can I get a review:help:. Dont have funds for the Tormek.:icon_cry:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/8-Gr...arpener/T10097


----------

